# Nfs Mw



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 30, 2006)

Its really getting hard to get bounty after beating the 6th blacklist
member. Any tricks, please help.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 30, 2006)

which car are you using for career.it's all depend on your skills and don't forget to upgrade performance parts.the game is really very hard.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 30, 2006)

try using blacklist no. 7 car, stick to open roads, nitrous out of rolling roadblocks.......avoid stationary roadblocks by using the 'speedbraker' & driving along the edges of the road.....try to hit the rear of a car always....i have finished the game using Ming's Gallardo.......


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 30, 2006)

yes i am also at this stop. blacklist 6 - bounty..

have tried atleast 20 times.. everytime i get busted due to a spike road block. and the games makes it hard to spot it. It places the roadblocks at such places that is becomes very hard to spot it at 200mpr


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks for all your replies.
I am using the porsche cayman and have upgraded it till 
almost the max.
Where i get busted is with the SUVs. The game says we can expect
the SUVs ramming us by hearing to the radio. But i havent figured it out.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

u have to buy a pair of headpphones...like me.................cuz speakers not even come 1 % close to headphones while gaming.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 31, 2006)

I think u r talking about Rhino units .. keep listening the radio for any mention of rhino units and be prepared with the speedbreaker key .... hit it as soon as u see them and u should be good.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2006)

if you ever get caught immediately press alt+f4 if you don't wanna lose bounty.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2006)

Just Follow the game's Tip (Load Screens). 
->If there's a Road Block or Spike Strips at the *Corner*, You can see it in  the MINI MAP. ,then when you go at that corner, *HIT SPEED BREAKER* & steer away from the SPIKE STRIP or from the Engine Side of CARS (Incase of Roadblock).

The same applies for the RHINO Units (SUV), you can clearly hear the cops Calling For RHINO Units, 
->when you are going towards a steep road, & see something in front of you HIT THE SPEED BREAKER & steer away from it.

*YOU just have to use your NITROUS, Speedbreaker & Of Course PURSUIT BREAKERS WISELY*. dont use the pursuit breaker unless there are  more than 8 COPs behind you in heat level  4.  
the other cops can be Rammed by ourselves or guiding them  towards the Container Trucks. (i.e, from heat level 1 to 3), 
->when you see a container truck slow your car a little bit & when you are  close enough  Hit the Speed Breaker & slide (or make a 'U' turn under the truck, the unfortunate cop cars behind you'll get toasted.
"but beaware that when you do the "U", no cops should be behind you on the other side, or you'll get *BUSTED* quikly.

This game wouldnt be hard if not for that Stupid AI of the other Racers & cops.
Man in races i  sometimes  guide my opponents behind me into Trucks or some other places where they get STUCK. & then i'm doin' FLATOUT without hitting anything, the very next corner that Opponent GUY is Back on my Tail,, i mean how is it possible????  its just irritating.
I just hope that the Next NFS : Carbon has better AI & not the same ARCADE type gameplay.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

hey,noone can help someone in gaming just by giving them tips...........what he'll have to do is just..............practice n practice n.........u got it.
only with practice can one overcome difficulties..............one exception of-course is.......using cheats....but thats another thing.
So,practice till u win.........a hardcore gamer is so because of practice and not because he got some tips frm fatal1ty.
So,u got it.


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 31, 2006)

one most wanted trick :
find the bus station where u will see a no. of bus standing.
inside the bus station there is way to go up ,go to the right one and place yr 
car on the buses , adjust the car and u r done , here the most wanted a.i 
fails they keep on crashing themselves , but after u have done yr bounty .
life can be difficuilt, wait for the right time and evade , this trick helps me 
a lot while playing and it is fun .
be aware :
change the camera mode to see yr back side becoz sometimes 
they can come upwards .
practice a lot, upgrade to max.this trick also need some practice.


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

Hit the civilian cars as much as you can, use the Bullet-time a lot and you'll earn enough :]


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 1, 2006)

the trick as told by shashank4u workd gr8  4 me .... its better to use tht trick when the milestones demand more than 5 min. of racing or a predefined bounty acheivement @ a single stretch.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 1, 2006)

yahooooo i beat blacklist 6

those spikes are nasty


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2006)

Try to get that pink slip of* Laborghini Gallardo*, MAN!!! its a KICKA** CAR. 

For that bounty things TRY TO STICK IN THE CITIES & breaking things , like bus station, & lots of Pursuit Breakers.( only when more than 8 cops are behind you). & watch out for the Spike strips in Narrow Roads, it'll be easy to steer away from the SPIKES, but the way the cops Park their car is Hard to Break thru.
(the cop cars are always parked Perpendicular to each other one will be parallel to Spikes & the other Facing You. I'll upload a pic later on this), 

For "time" Milestone There's the open Highway for you.

& if you have BLUR Effects turned ON , then Turn It OFF, then its really easy to SPOT the COPs & SPIKES.
use this tool to do that-->>NFS MW Graphics Optimizer, 
You can find it in *nfscars.net
Or
*nfscars.net/file.php?do=info&section=nfs9&id=6191


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 2, 2006)

just use the trick i ve told  upward,at level five they will be coming upwards 
also(sometimes) .
then have fun.lol


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 2, 2006)

Who of you got pink slips most no of times?
I got 4 till now


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 2, 2006)

what r pink slips........i didnt get any of those things.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 2, 2006)

lol , 
rahul , these are the ownerships of the car.
the person who loose have to give his pink slip(his car)
to the winner, if the bet is on the  pink slip.
u shud watch fast and furios(1,2,3) part to see
what they exactly are.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2006)

After every WIN against a BlackList Member you get to select TWO Markers, you are given a choice of selecting TWO from SIX, The First three markers may have Cash Bonus, Pink Slip, Get Out Of Jail for Free, etc. etc..... & the other three can be Upgrades related, just hover your mouse over it & you'll get the INFOs.

When select the Markers, & Are Lucky to get the "Pink Slip" then Rival's car
 becomes yours & can be seen in your Safe house,.

Right now i got 5 Pink Slip Cars, -- Mitsubishi Eclipse, Porsche Cayman S, Mercedes CLK500, Lamborghini Gallardo, Corvette C6.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 2, 2006)

oops s18000rpm, it seems you r luckier than me on this game.


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2006)

jst try to get the lamborghni car .... nd start rollin....... u shall ease past everythin else easily....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2006)

abhi_10_20 dude i just got one more pink slip car, the DODGE VIPER of BL#4 JV. so now a total of 6 pink slip cars. this because i dont go for the last three Markers after beating a Blacklist Member.

But The sad part is that the Corvette C6 & Dodge Viper are S*CKA**  cars, after a race (for BL#3) , i was in a pursuit in the Dodge Viper, at one road block i hit a cop car on the engine side & got slowed down too much, then when tried to pull away, the car started doing DONOUGHTs, even NoS didnt help recover from it,by the time i recovered i was surrounded by 8- 15 level 4 cops & got BUSTED ,i really got frustrated. & IT STILL frustrates me whenever i'm in windy sections of roads.

There's just Nothing That can Beat Laborghini Gallardo.

I just wonder why are only WE chased by cops in some races while other racers are not.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 3, 2006)

man its a nice game but took me 2 days just to get out of final cops chase in d end.....if ur having problem in #6...be prepared for a hell ride once u beat razor....i still cant forget those choppers actually coming down n hit me n does rhino monsters suv's draggin me all around

gud luk champ

cheers


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

i completed the last chase in just 15 mins..........i did it the 3rd time.........
1st time...........i didnt know what to do n i got busted.
2nd time...........i now knew what to do but unfortunately slipped the last turn towards the bridge(i was doing more than 200)..........n got busted again while trying to get back to that turn.
3rd time...........this time i did it n saw the awesome ending.
gr8 game.


----------



## mediator (Aug 3, 2006)

Th game is way over mah head !!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2006)

i'm sorry guys, i forgot to mention one more pink slip car. Toyota Supra.
so it's a total of 7 cars out of 12 which i own.
->Mitsubishi Eclipse
->Toyota Supra
->Mercedes CLK 500
->Porsche Cayman S
->Laborghini Gallardo
->Corvette C6
->Dodge Viper
I've also found a new way to get more bounty & completing MILESTONES,(similar to the Bus Stand trick).but you need the Helicopter after you.
Just go to the docks  & lose the cops there by circling around the docks. when you have done that, go to this place (see pic & see the MINI Map in it), the Helicopter will be Hovering over you without any Danger & for some reason that Helicopter doesnt run out of fuel. 
Now just park the car there, & look back every now & then, If you r lucky Cross will come behind you all ALONE. to kick his *** just go Forward & then reverse, while  doin this try to hit his car's back half, after some time he's IMMOBALIZED.
*img457.imageshack.us/img457/918/lambocrossis7.th.jpg


No Offence guys but i'm not trying to show off,(about the pink slip cars).


----------



## n.regmi (Aug 3, 2006)

i got 13 pink slip car. Mostly its in second marker(more than 10). i finished the game today but deleted the save game and started new career. Anyone have save game just before final pursuit? i like to play that again for taking screenshots. ty


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 4, 2006)

i got lots too... but i dontkeep more then three cars as i spend a lot on upgrades and paint and venils n stuff.. so have to sell some..

donno how many i got.. is there some stats windo where it lists this...


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *nfscars.net
> Or
> *nfscars.net/file.php?do=info&section=nfs9&id=6191


 thanks for the link now will complete my challenge series .... left it after completing just 96% .... but now with the trainer thing espaecially the game is fun ..... 1 advice to all ..... try these cheats only after you finish the game..... else there's no fun .... try these cheats for the challenge series


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Aug 4, 2006)

the game is very easy
i completred in  two weeks


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2006)

shashank_digitreader said:
			
		

> the game is very easy
> i completred in  two weeks


 ... nothing special abt it


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 5, 2006)

Could anyone beat Razor's 30 min pursuit length record?
my best lasted for nearly 17 mins.


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2006)

keep ur car on the freeway u will b able to break it .... go around in circles .... if u go into the city then its gonna b difficult


----------



## anispace (Aug 5, 2006)

u have to be lucky to get a pink slip. I got only 1 till now.


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Could anyone beat Razor's 30 min pursuit length record?
> my best lasted for nearly 17 mins.


No, I did it till 28 and cooled down.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2006)

Guys if you stick to freeway just as "mAV3" sugessted you can beat that 30 min. record, 
& also if are good with city streets (i.e.know every nook & corner well) you can break the other record -"number of police vehicles Immobalized, Involved & damaged". & whole lot of records.
 but be careful coz the spike strips are always at the CORNERS,(pretty hard to escape- if you dont know the streets well)

I beat the record & have the time *48 minutes, *. check the pic for details.
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/804/mwrecordde1.th.jpg
My trick- Drove in the highway for longer period, then went into city & thru the PURSUIT Breakers , (this way u can get rid of 6-10 cops at a time- good for increasin bounty). 
Before i got into the pursuit, i had a bounty of around 7,831,850 & after the pursuit i have bounty around a*WHOPPING 18,xxx,xxx* (xxx--i'll update later)


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2006)

is there a way by which i can again challenge the black listers ... (other than starting another career)


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2006)

best car for me: porshce carrera gt.no mAV3..u can't challenge blacklist again.



			
				abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Could anyone beat Razor's 30 min pursuit length record?
> my best lasted for nearly 17 mins.



7 minutes


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2006)

mAV3 save your progress every now & then, like this--->copy your profile from "NFS Most Wanted" folder in My Document to other folder & name it according to the progress made.
For Example--Copy(backup) your profile, when you have completed the "tasks" (bounty,races etc..)to challenge a particular BlackList Rival (like Razor). You can do this for every BL rival. i have done this for seven(backups) BL Challenge.
Its good when you want to enjoy the final chase in M3 again, all we to do is put the profile back into its original place (rename to original name).[e.g.-"NAME.file" to "NAMEbl#2.file" when u r Blacklist #2, & then rename it to the original profile to play from BL#2].


----------



## iMav (Aug 5, 2006)

well i hav finished the game long back but wanted to play the black listers again .... now tell me something ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2006)

Well then you have to play all from the starting.  
but is it ok if i give you my save files, if yes then from where you want to play---your options- [1] Challenge BL #2.[2] #3 [3]At #4 spot in BL. [4]#5. [5] #6.   (the other two are #13 & #5 with less bounty.)
i have saved only in these stages ,coz at these stage (when u r BL#6) ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE, level 4 & 5 cops bustin us...


----------



## csczero (Aug 6, 2006)

relax guys use trainer its fun


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

csczero said:
			
		

> relax guys use trainer its fun




Lazy gamer


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh my, s18000rpm,
          you not only seem to be a serious gamer, but also seem to
study the whole chemistry behind the game.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 6, 2006)

guys whatz the difference between most wanted & most wanted : black edition??


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

Black Ed contains interviews of Josie Maran and game makers and behind the scenes.


----------



## sourav (Aug 6, 2006)

ok i have completed the career mode it was easy. But it is diificult to complete Challege series. Will anyone help me out.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> ok i have completed the career mode it was easy. But it is diificult to complete Challege series. Will anyone help me out.


 use the cheats mentioned on the first page of this thread .... they really make the game interesting ... now that u hv finished the career (without cheats i suppose) ..... u will have fun flying ur car around



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Well then you have to play all from the starting.
> but is it ok if i give you my save files, if yes then from where you want to play---your options- [1] Challenge BL #2.[2] #3 [3]At #4 spot in BL. [4]#5. [5] #6.   (the other two are #13 & #5 with less bounty.)
> i have saved only in these stages ,coz at these stage (when u r BL#6) ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE, level 4 & 5 cops bustin us...


 ... thanx but i started another career .... if i get pissed and bored i will certainly take the saved files from u


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 11, 2006)

i completed career, now i wanna use trainer for challenge series.
how to use the trainer?


----------



## Venom (Aug 11, 2006)

Depends on which trainer you use. Just see the related .nfo with it.

The best option is using Mega Trainer +13 and the +19 by POiZN together, so that you get free upgrades and ultra high acceleration.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 19, 2006)

I need a saved game after blacklist 3. I want to play the first two
with a different car once again. Anyone having?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 22, 2006)

take any car.then in challenge series go to bounty and restart the same level again and again.A time will come when all the best cars runafter u and your bounty will start from 1 lac


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2006)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> I need a saved game after blacklist 3. I want to play the first two
> with a different car once again. Anyone having?



If you can *wait for 1 more week*, then read on...
I'll upload the save file, in which u have to challenge Blacklist #2, on 28th of August, coz rit now i'm in Chennai & my PC & save games are in B'lore.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 22, 2006)

@s18000rpm,

Thanks, i hope i probably will finish the challenge series by the time.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 25, 2006)

Get NFSMW profile manager...Includes complete cheats for nfsmw ...Play with any of ur favourite BL guy or increase ur cash,bounty and hell lotz of stuff...Worth to try stuff..Dwnld frm the link below
*www.sendspace.com/file/crzglx

Anywaz help me regarding the way to play drag race coz i dnt know **** regarding drag race


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ thanx rakesh for the link .... drag are absolutely fun and troublesome at times  ...... just hit shift at the right time and make sure u tap the direction keys carefully ..... if u restart a drag race the position of the trafiic vehicles remains the same .... so remember where u goofed up


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

@rakeshishere, you got to use the SPEED BREAKER to avoid accidents (avoid getting Tottaled). 
But dont use it for longer period of time, coz it slows the car too.

When you have Drag Races with a BlackList Racer, try to get infront of him & guide him towards a Traffic Car, make sure you escape by using SpeedBreaker if u r too near the Traffic car.

Use the Nitrous when the car is just about to UPSHIFT. & when you want your car to go straight line.


If you wanna do this the lazy way, use that Poizn Trainer, it has a cheat for "No Engine BlowUp".


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

s18000rpm - Try this, use the 1.3v +19 trainer by POiZN and apply infinite time breaker and ultra high acceleration. The car doesnt seem to slow down at all. I have raced twice using inf. speed breaker alone, in speed traps, no slowdown, I was the fastest.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

@QwertyManiac, i dont like to use the Trainers, i used the trainer once to Challenge BlackList #2, & guess what happened. I didn't even felt that i've beat #2 BL.
There was no joy, it was just a plain HOLLOW Victory.
When i played the same race without Trainer, It was really Exciting.

You getting my point???


what i say--ONE should use the Trainer only when he/she thinks that they cant beat a GAME.
But to have FUN you can use it, like to kick the REAR of Sgt. Cross.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Erm, I wasnt making a point on using trainers, I know what you mean, I use trainers after I complete the game, just to exploit it. I was pointing out the fact that SpeedBreaker doesnt reduce the speed of your car at all.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

well sorry for misunderstanding you. 
Anyways
in *STRAIGHT LINE* the SpeedBreaker doesn't slow your car , but slows down when you make *sudden Direction Changes*.

try this in Drags, which come after you are BL #5, & you'll see ur opponents overtaking you.

@rakeshishere , there's  tool/file with which you can Remove traffic from drag races.  
I tried it once in my game v 1.2, but the game crashed & i havent tested it in v1.3. so you can try it,[ if u get tottaled every now & then like ME. ( i hate drag races)]
*www.edgefiles.com/file.x?id=/nfsunlimited.net/www/files/mostwanted/utils/traffic_hack.zip select any of the servers to download.


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> [ if u get tottaled every now & then like ME. ( i hate drag races)]


 .... well at times as i said drag does become irritating if u keep on getting totalled but it is not that difficult .... i enjoyed the drags in u1 MW drags are tougher as they incorporate major turns and also traffic which makes it difficult ....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Drags are just too easy and predictable. However the thing I miss deeply are the Drift races and StreetX from the Underground series, those were the best kind of races I ever played, really awesome those StreetX races were!

@s18000rpm - Funny of you to mention drag, I used it in that only first


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2006)

i also enjoyed street x but drifts were like dampening the fun of the game .... not very bad but at the same time not good also .... EA has admitted that they had with held drift for 1 MW too get more on how drifts can be made better


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 25, 2006)

@Qwerty  i cant understand the later part of ur post

"@s18000rpm - Funny of you to mention drag, I used it in that only first"

but, before this post you said  "I have raced twice using inf. speed breaker alone, in speed traps, no slowdown, I was the fastest"

So..... explain it to me

No Offence.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

I meant that I first used SB in Drag races, it doesnt slow down at all. I mentioned speedtraps to state that it doesnt slow down around bends either. In fact speed breaker doesnt slow down the car at all! If you make bends and turns the speed just falls as normal, but use the nitrous boost later and you are back on track as usual. There might be 2 reasons why people feel it tends to slow your car down (apart from making it look slow )

1. Because it doesnt show you a speed meter or anything else on the screen to check.
2. [For your drag mention] because in SB mode you will find yourself hitting the < and > arrows more than required to be in perfect line which WILL slow your car.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 27, 2006)

Which is the fastest car, among all provided, in Most Wanted????


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2006)

i think lambo not sure though


----------



## mvishnu (Aug 28, 2006)

Forgive me if I sound arrogant, but blacklist 6 isnt really that tough.... Yes, I agree, teh spikes can be nasty, but there wont be that many spikes if you stay in closed spaces, with not uch space to move arond...

I never got busted untill i reached the bounty of blacklist no. 2..

I then had to buy the carrera GT.... my lamborghini didnt get me any further... but after carrera, i got the BMW from razor, so i gave the carrera up...

From what i learnt of MW, 
in low heat levels. keep to the freeway/mainroad/whatever-its-called...
in high heat levels, keep away from the city, but try and find congested spaces...
when there are a lotta cops behind you, hit a speed breaker adn take a u turn... i dont know if it makes sense, but there is less chance of meeting a cop in heat levels 4+ when you do this (from experience)

Try and keep out of sight of the cops... (take turns, etc)
and, of course, stay away from tradffic..

The copters can be really irritationg sometimes...

as for roadblocks, KEEP AN EYE ON THE MINIMAP... especially when you hear radio activity...

i too  found rhinos hard to spot, so i dont really have any tips on that...


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

I think you were not talkin about the BlackList#6's Lamborghini Gallardo.
If you've won that pink slip car, you've no problem in getting to the TOP.

So its all down to selecting the "?" Markers, if you're lucky you'll own that Lambo.

Wow, you didn't get busted till BL#2.


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 28, 2006)

MW2's cops are pushovers! I liked NFS HP2 & NFS highstakes cops! Graphics and races are outstanding in MW2! It Gets a whole lot boring after beating about 7 blacklist members.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

@Games Goblin, what's with MW2.??? 

Its just *MW* not MW2


----------



## n.regmi (Aug 28, 2006)

Most Wanted is the best racing game ever made. Now the game is easy for me. I have completed both career(4 times) and challenge. I am going to start new career soon. My brother bought new computer just for playing MostWanted with higher settings(he had 865 board with 512mb ram and Geforce 5200fx before). He must have completed career atleast 20 times and They r saying its boring lol.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 29, 2006)

does any 1 know how i can extract music files(nine thou....etc) from the game files of MW???


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

go here. you'll find what you need & a lot more. likemovie extractor.

*www.nfscars.net/file.php?do=list&section=nfs9&type=tool


----------



## Stalker (Aug 29, 2006)

@s18000rpm
Thx dude
__________
@s18000rpm
the music extractor does not work!!! It says press any key to continue............and goes back to the desktop


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

you've to copy "MW_Music.mus" to the folder where you've extracted the contents of "music extractor" (or just extract the contents to a "new folder" & then copy the MW_mus.... there)

You'll find "MW_Music.mus" in "EA GAMES\Need for Speed Most Wanted\SOUND\PFDATA"

Run the Go!.bat file (double-click on it), and be patient.

Remember you should have 2GB of space left in that particular drive.

The process will take 20-30 mins. to complete.
the song will be stored  ".WAV" format. each song will have a average size of 28MB, if you have Nero, then you can recode/encode them into mp3 format (i used this for my favorite songs) or use any other converter/encoder.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 29, 2006)

Have u done tat urself?? 20 - 30 min!!! r u serious??

after doing the above steps, i get the same error.........the ms-dos program just closes down after displaying "press any key to continue". Should i press any key at that point or no??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

Press any key

the process will start.


c'mon man, the message in the command promt says all. 
(it had a message-- to exit press ctrl+C, & to start the process press any key)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Does it really take 2GB of hard disk?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 29, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Press any key
> 
> the process will start.
> 
> ...


 
no...........not at the startup, after phase III: restoring........, i get the message 'press any key...........'. check the user comments 4 that program, people are having the same problem
__________
@abhi_10_20
i think the files are extracted in .wav format......so naturally they will take up that space


----------



## n.regmi (Aug 29, 2006)

just give me ur email address, i can send all songs of nfs most wanted.


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2006)

^^ thru email !!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry guys, but the extarctor worked really fine on my system.
(XP Home, 256MB RAM, intel 915G, Onboard Intel GMA900).

try to the run the extractor when you've just turned ON the pc. (for the preciuos RAM)

@abhi_10_20, for me it took some 850MB of disk space.


----------



## iMav (Aug 30, 2006)

^^ do 1 thing from the volume controls select the wave out option start sonic soundforge press the record button and start the game ..... record everything and then put your editting skills to the test


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2006)

guys, download the *PROPER* music extractor from
*www.edgefiles.com/files/20964.html

it takes abt 2 gb as it extracts individual segments of the audio files & then recombines them .......the final size = 820 MB in .wav format

@s18000rpm
thx for all ur help...


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 30, 2006)

How much time do you think it could take with around 640 mb of ram ?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2006)

well...........it actually depends on ur processor speed
i have 1.7 P4, 256 RAM.........took me abt 15 min


----------



## alltime.homie (Aug 30, 2006)

Just finished. I dunno, it has 820 mb and it took me around 5 minutes. Mine's 2.8 P4 with 768 mb ram -> 128 for the integrated graphics.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2006)

Did you guys know that in NFS MW, you can start the career with 40,000 BUCKS. this allowed us to buy the VW Golf GTi. (35-37K bucks).

The extra 10,000dollars is given to us as bonus.
for this you have to have the NFS U2 save game


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 1, 2006)

@s18000rpm,
yeah, i too got the extra 10000. The game mentioned, at first, that i
had UG2 game. But i had just started playing ug2 at that time, and after i bought most wanted, i have left ug2 unplayed. But is it worth playing after finishing MW? i dont think so.


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2006)

@ abhi_10_20 not after mw .....


----------



## mannu_techy (Sep 1, 2006)

i have completed the career mode in 18 days without any cheat and trainers.

plz tell me how much bounty u have earned in one pursuit.

i have gained 13 lakh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2006)

*well NFS Most Wanted's*, there's no point in getting  yourself RANKED #1 in RapSheet.
I played the game 5 times now, & did not see any bonus or anything. i thought we'll have a good chase in heat level 6/7/8 but NOTHING.

Its EA's fault. they messed up lots of things in the game, JUST b'coz they  LAUNCHED the GAME in a HURRY.

the supposed to be bonus is the Corevette C6 R (what kind of bonus car car is this???). & b'coz of EA's hurry, this car gets unlocked just after you beat RAZOR.

so if you've all the time on your side then get yourself ranked #1.


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2006)

hurry or no hurry .... its a kick a$$ game.... maybe cud have been made better .... i dont understand 1 thing why do they unlock cars so late like after beating  #2 and #1 ..... all cars should be available by the time we reach #3 so that we can choose them and customise em .... hell i completed my entire career twice with the my chevrolet and blacklist #15's car (played a few races with the lambo and porche) .....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 1, 2006)

As discussed in the above posts about extracting songs from MW, and convering them to wav, can this be done for other games also????


----------



## Stalker (Sep 1, 2006)

@abhi_10_20
u need a program called dragon unpacker..............it can open almost any game file, then all u need to do is to search 4 the music/sound folder and extract it.
__________
btw...........which game r u talking abt??


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2006)

@ abhi_10_20 there's some music importer for NFS Underground, & HP2, extractors for GTA San Andreas (it's the best extractor), NFS U2

 extractors/importers for NFS games goto the site *nfscars.net/  under "sections" select the game (e.g. nfs Underground), then select the "tools" under that menu.

for GTA SA extractor== go here *thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=560


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks. I needed the extractors for NFS U2 and Lord of the rings:BFME 2 demo.
hope this works out for the demo also.Anyone played the full version of LOTR???


----------



## sourav (Sep 2, 2006)

this is one of the easiest game I ever played and also interesting.
Now help me in completing the carrer mode in NFS MW


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 2, 2006)

Which game r u talking abt and where r u stuck in MW?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2006)

did you guys know, there were ONLY TEN *BMW M3 GTR* made & sold.

Each costing around 10.14 Million Indian Rupees.

"BMW put on sale 10 GTRs for 250,000 euros (then $218,000) each, only available for select customers".   [source-Wikipedia]

So this means in the game WE are one of  the TEN Select CUSTOMERS  .

*no wonder the BMW GTR was the ultimate BONUS of the GAME*.   




More Car Info.=
the stock GTR is powered by a 4000 cc V8 producing over 450 bhp. 

Originally the GTR was built for GT racing (it was BMW's most succesful GT car in American LeMans Series).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol for some unearthly reasons I loved my Gallardos and those Murclieagos


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 2, 2006)

murclieagos is hard to handle..i find porshe carrera and mercedes mclaren best in handling..murclieagos has the highest top speed in the game..what do you think guys about handling..which car is best.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

I found Murc~ the best to handle, and Carrera to be the fastest modded :s Maybe its my style of driving  Carrera reached 423 with an ultra accln. mode and the second was the BMW @ 416 record, but it might have been the modding, cause I think it maxes out all 3 fields only if you add parts in a certain order.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2006)

for me when its about handling its *BMW M3 GTR* & for top speeds its  Ming's *Lamborghini Gallardo*.

the other cars like Lamborghini  Murcielago, Merc., Porsche ... are just for cruising.(after finishing the game).they are not much FUN to Drive like the BMW M3 GTR.




The Other Thing i like about the BMW is.........

The BMW has original Engine sounds in the game. Its not like the other cars, when you upgrade a car (e.g. Porsche 911T), the engine sound changes, some of them use Ferrari's engine sound or other car's engine sound.  you can find the engine sounds in game dir.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 2, 2006)

Have any one of u tried to upgrade the ferrari add on car to see for its max speed and handling????


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2006)

watch this clip of *BMW M3 GTR* doing a HOT LAP at Nurburgring.

& listen to the ENGINE *SCREEEEEAMMMM.*

*www.bmwtransact.com/microsite/Nurburgring/ (8 mins. lomng)


*EA's *done a briliant job in capturing the M3 GTR's Engine Notes.

When the car goes thru the FINISH line look at the Driver's jy, as he has set the fastest lap ,i.e., POLE 1

One more,*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9fMRlY6L-Q&search=BMW%20M3%20GTR  (58 seconds long)

 it just SCEEEEAMMMSS throughtout the track



*WARNING*: Those on *Limited *BroadBand Usage dont go there. Its pretty big clip, as it at one of the LONGEST TRACK in the World.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 4, 2006)

That was classey.


----------



## midhunmon (Sep 5, 2006)

If u have got a Lamborghini, Max it up and go flat out against the cops.Its excellent to get a lot of bounty with that,atleast for me. I almost got all the bounty needed to challenge Razor after beating down Blacklist #2. Don't use pursuit breakers near a spike strip 'cause the PC takes control for a short time after u hit it and might run over the strip. Don't try to take over the Rhinos. Hit the back of the cop cars.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 5, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> watch this clip of *BMW M3 GTR* doing a HOT LAP at Nurburgring.
> 
> & listen to the ENGINE *SCREEEEEAMMMM.*
> 
> ...



i don't know why EA give special attention to bmw gtr3..can you tell me why EA choose bmw gtr3 as their cover car..other cars are more attractive and faster than bmw gtr3.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2006)

@tech_mastermind, its not bmw gtr3 its BMW M3 GTR,

  well i think these maybe the reason....

=>there were ONLY *TEN* BMW M3 GTR road car made & sold.

=>each, only available for select customers.   

=>So this means in the game WE are one of the TEN Select CUSTOMERS.

=>The BMW M3 GTR is more exclusive than the *McLaren F1*. (as only 10 are available, & the rest are with different Racing Teams)

The BMW M3 GTR is definitely the RAREST Sports Car.
__________+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Like this cop BMW M3 GTR ???
*img318.imageshack.us/img318/9508/copbmwmd9.th.jpg

Or this NFS: Carbon Lancer's Vinyl
*img446.imageshack.us/img446/4944/evo8hy8.th.jpg

Or this SUBARU WRC Vinyl
*img161.imageshack.us/img161/3397/subaruwrcxx2.th.jpg




then go here *www.nfsg.net/nfsmw/vinyls/ & download the VINYLS for NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 6, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @tech_mastermind, its not bmw gtr3 its BMW M3 GTR,
> 
> well i think these maybe the reason....
> 
> ...



hey where did you get the BMW M3 gtr cop car..is it available only for black edition..


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2006)

@tech_mastermind, its a Vinyl MOD, u can download it from here *www.nfsg.net/nfsmw/vinyls/


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the engine sound made by porche in the game .


----------



## reddick (Sep 16, 2006)

Is this game runs fine on Win98SE including DirectX 9.0c


----------



## Stalker (Sep 16, 2006)

^^i think u require win xp / 2000 to run mw


----------



## reddick (Sep 16, 2006)

No...i just check-out it in Ebay.There i ask an seller,who is selling this game,that is it runs on Win98SE?He says yes it will


----------



## Stalker (Sep 16, 2006)

^^may work on 98...........but official requirements are Win 2k / XP


----------



## reddick (Sep 17, 2006)

One more thing...Wht is d diff between 'NFS MW' and 'NFS MW Black Edition'  I wana gt this game in DVD...So i want the best edition


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2006)

Black Edition has additional videos on the 'Behind the scenes' and an interview with Josie Maran. Apart from some extra vinyls ofcourse.


----------



## reddick (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Mate...gona tell u after i try it...Vaaaaaarrrrrrruuuuummmmmmmm


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 17, 2006)

THere is some patch available which makes ur normal nfsmw edition into black edition..If its legal here i can post the link..It works on the orgi and pirated


----------



## reddick (Sep 18, 2006)

As it's been discussed that 'NFS Carbon' going to launch in nov. 
So 'Most Wanted' really worth playing or i wait for 'Carbon' to gt realeased


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

Well that was a bad question.

Every NFS is worth playing cause its always different than its current prequel and coming sequels.

Every 3rd multiple of NFS has cops in it and thus MW has cops, Carbon wont.


----------



## reddick (Sep 18, 2006)

Got it...I'll opt MW not Carbon...I like playing with cops...Thx


----------



## hash!! (Sep 20, 2006)

reddick said:
			
		

> One more thing...Wht is d diff between 'NFS MW' and 'NFS MW Black Edition'  I wana gt this game in DVD...So i want the best edition


the black edition has a couple of "pre-tuned" cars... and i guess theres some new cars too.. cant be sure tho... and theres a lotta extra races after ure thru wid ur career...



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Well that was a bad question.
> 
> Every NFS is worth playing cause its always different than its current prequel and coming sequels.
> 
> Every 3rd multiple of NFS has cops in it and thus MW has cops, Carbon wont.


sorry, but i read that theres gonna b cops in carbon... 
its kicka$$ drifting... the official site sez first its gonna happen around the town, and then it's move on to canyons... nice... drifting's fun... atleast it was in nfsu2... hope they turn it up a notch in carbon....
i guess they got inspired by tokyo drift... lolzzz


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2006)

No, cant be a cop game. I read it as "After you evade the cops and look for a place to cool down, the canyons await you" so, No cops.


----------



## hash!! (Sep 22, 2006)

"...You and your crew must race in an all-out war for the city, risking everything to take over your rivals' neighborhoods one block at a time. As the police turn up the heat, the battle ultimately shifts to Carbon Canyon, where territories and reputations can be lost on every perilous curve....."
quoted frm : *www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/news.jsp
check the very first/earliest article abt the launch of carbon, dated Jun. 22, 2006...
so i guess its pursuit again...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2006)

"""*As the* police *turn up* the *heat*, the battle ultimately *s*_hift_*s* to Carbon Canyon"""


Exactly, no cops.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 22, 2006)

is this a nfs mw thread or carbon thread ???


----------



## reddick (Sep 22, 2006)

Whtever u say but one thing is clear that 'Carbon' gona b d best game comparison to 'Most Wanted' issue...It's d latest part than MW


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2006)

well ppl hav the habbit of making desicions and making opinions without actually seeing something .... i dont understand how wud ea mess carbon after mw ..... things in this field only get better ..... wait n watch we all will fall in luv with this game


----------



## hash!! (Sep 24, 2006)

"...You and your crew must race in an all-out war for the city, risking everything to take over your rivals' neighborhoods one block at a time. As the police turn up the heat, the battle ultimately shifts to Carbon Canyon, where territories and reputations can be lost on every perilous curve....."

c'mon... u gotta be kiddin me... its not that difficult to understand...
first u race in the city, become a reputed crew... then u graduate to the carbon canyon or whteva... okay... im gonna go wid cops bein there... u go wid them not bein there... we'l meet here on the same post in november.... 
sounds fair enuff... hehehehhh....
this is fun


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 27, 2006)

I can distinguish which one i have NFS black or nomal edition of MW. so i don't know which cheat should i use. by the way both are not working?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2006)

Refer your CD/DVD case for your Query of Black Editon or Not.
i guess you are using a Pirated Copy of the Game. Coz if you've a original one you'll know which edition you've. (the DVD case'll tell)

The only diff. between the two edition is  a stock BMW M3 GTR  and a Camaro SS. & of course the Videos.

Are you talking about using  Trainer cheats or just the plain two Cheats to unlock a special "Burger King Challenge" & "Castrol Ford GT" car.
If you are talking about the later one 
Enter one of the following codes at the *"click to continue" screen* to activate the corresponding cheat function 

Cheat Effect 
burgerking -	Unlocks Burger King Challenge 
castrol     -	Exclusive Castrol Ford GT

Now you'll know which edition you've, download a trainer (if you want) according to the version & edition of your game.

************EDITED************\/\/

Only for Version 1.3

Try this "TRAINER+Editor+Teleporter", its really cool.   *nfscars.net/file.php?do=info&section=nfs9&id=6663
with this you can enable all cars (bonus+"My cars"+locked cars+Police cars....), change different Gfx. Settings, Change bounty, money values. select *Never Busted + Inf. NoS....* & change the Language.....& the Teleporter..........

==how to play==
->Start the trainer & Run the Game, then "Alt+Tab" out & select the check boxes you want. & again "Alt+Tab" into the Game.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 4, 2006)

I have bought the lamborghini murcielago in nfs most wanted.is it good? What other cars are better than this one?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bought????? we can't buy in this game. we have to defeat blacklist members to unlock cars.



			
				GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> I have bought the lamborghini murcielago in nfs most wanted.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2006)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> Bought????? we can't buy in this game. we have to defeat blacklist members to unlock cars.



How long have you been playin NFS MW??? I think you are new to MW!!

We can surely buy any of the car available in the car lot. its just that the cars are UNLOCKED in stages.

@GeekyBoy, Lambo is good enough to beat the next Blacklist Rival. just upgrade it current maximum.

***************EDITED**************************

Custom Vinyl for Most Wanted, 

BMW M3 GTR - vinyl name= "Skyline is back"
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/2613/bmwred4ek1.th.jpg

Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VIII - WRC Edition
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/8505/evowrchm4.th.jpg

Custom Vinyls AT *www.nfsunlimited.net/vinyls/nfsmw


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 4, 2006)

Is the McLaren I get after beating #2(Bull) good enough to beat Razor???


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2006)

its on how u drive .... i beat him using the cobalt i bought when i started my career with upgrades during the game .... so its upto u and the upgrades in the car


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2006)

GeekyBoy said:
			
		

> Is the McLaren I get after beating #2(Bull) good enough to beat Razor???



man, one thing you have to understand about Most Wanted is , "it doesnt matter which car you have, as long its fully upgraded, you're the KING!!!"

Stick with Lambo (with max. upgrade), if you did'nt WIN the #2's Merc-McLaren SLR.

quick tuning tips-
steering=> +2
Handling=>-1
Aerodynamics=>+1/2
Nitrous=>+3
Turbo/Supercharger=>+2


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks and whats the diff between turbo and supercharger??
and no, today i beat #2 but unfortunately couldn't get his car!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2006)

Both are a type of POWER BOOSTERS for the engine.
they compress the air (intake air) & send it to the cylinder, where its burnt with fuel.  whats happening here is a large mass of air is sent to the cylinder, so when the fuel +air mixture burn, there's a bigger EXPLOSION (compared to non turbo engines), which forces the Piston down with more pressure, so MORE POWER  for same amount of fuel burnt.

if you're not much into AUTOMOTIVES then go here.
*auto.howstuffworks.com/question122.htm


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ hey s18000rpm .... he meant in the game ..... it just makes ur car go faster as simple as that


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2006)

Ooops, i forgot that i'm in game forum    .
anyway as mav3 said, its a POWER BOOSTER (like NoS).

I Liked the way NFS PU had details on Turbo Chargers, Superchargers, Slick Tyres , Rain Tyres...........


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2006)

How many of you guys tried the Custom Vinyl (add-on) for NFS MW??

I've added that to various cars, BMW, Lambo Gallardo (2-3 colour), Mustang GT, Lancer Evo VIII....

Its simple to add.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2006)

*Steps to disable Catch Up  By NFS MOD GOD "Arushan"* 

"Majorly untested.. it might work or might not work. 
You need some knowledge of hex editing to do this. 

First make a backup of GLOBAL\gameplay.bin and GLOBAL\gameplay.lzc incase you mess up anything. 

1. Open gameplay.bin with a hex editor... 
2. Go to offset *0x16ED48*, change the value *"01" to "00"* (Disable catch up for the majority of races) 
3. Go to offset *0x18CA50*, change the value *"01" to "00"* (Disables catch up for sprint race #1.2.3) 
4. Go to offset *0x1A5FA0*, change the value *"01" to "00"* (Disables catch up for circuit race #4.1.1) 
5. Go to offset *0x1E5FE8*, change the value *"01" to "00"* (Disables catch up for circuit race #15.1.1 reversed) 
6. Save gameplay.bin 

Not sure if the following steps are needed, but to be proper, do them anyway: 

1. Create a copy of the new gameplay.bin and save it as gameplay.lzc (overwrite existing) 
2. Open gameplay.lzc 
3. Insert the following bytes at the start of the file: 
(If it's overwriting and not inserting, try pressing the INS key on your keyboard) 
*52 41 57 57 01 10 00 00 80 1F 20 00 90 1F 20 00 *
4. Save and check to make sure that *final size of gameplay.lzc is 2,105,232 bytes* (if its 2,105,216 bytes, you overwrote and did not insert the bytes!)." 

Originally posted @ NFS Unlimited Forum

I'm testing it now, on my nfs mw be 'us' edition
__________
===========
*Hidden Camera Modes*

"One of the camera modes is called "superfar".. and it basically explains what it is. Another one is called "drift", and I think this is the view that's used when the speedbreaker is enabled (not very easy to drive with this), and lastly, theres one called "pursuit".. and its probabbly my favorite so far. Have fun!"

Info & Download *LINK*


----------

